# Golf Pride or Lampkin



## One Planer (Mar 9, 2012)

Evening gents (...... and Gal's)

First time getting clubs re-gripped and I've hit a bit of a conundrumerumerum.

I've found somewhere local that does it, good feed back on work carried out for others, excellent prices, but cant decide which grip.

I've whittled it down to either

A) Golf Pride New Decade Multi-Compound in Yellow - Total re-grip cost Â£80 (Â£8/grip fitted 3-SW) as per previous post

or 

B) Lampkin Crossline - Total re-grip cost Â£42.50 (Â£4.25/grip fitted 3-SW)

I've had a feel of both grips and to be honest, like them both so kind of leaning towards the Lampkin as I can't see the point paying double when I can get, what feel, decent grips for half the price 

What I'm after guys and gal's is your opinion on these grips. Would you recommend the Golf Pride over the Lampkin or vice versa???

Does one out perform the other different weather?



As always, all comments and help appreciated :thup:


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 9, 2012)

Have got both....both good but Lamkin will last much longer than the yellow and blacks....


----------



## chris661 (Mar 9, 2012)

Iomic


----------



## Andy (Mar 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Iomic 

Click to expand...

Got one on my driver. Feels great.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Iomic 

Click to expand...

:ears:

I'm confused enough with just 2 Chris :rofl:

Edit: Tried an Iomic grip on a Yes putter when I was getting fitted (Yes Mollie I think)..... Didn't like it


----------



## chris661 (Mar 9, 2012)

Gareth said:



			:ears:

I'm confused enough with just 2 Chris :rofl:

Edit: Tried an Iomic grip on a Yes putter when I was getting fitted (Yes Mollie I think)..... Didn't like it
		
Click to expand...

The putter grips are different though.


----------



## joer422 (Mar 9, 2012)

got lamkins on my irons was originaly going to get golf pride but decide i might as well try the lamkin and love them


----------



## One Planer (Mar 9, 2012)

chris661 said:



			The putter grips are different though.
		
Click to expand...

Probably so Chris.

Aren't they pretty expensive?


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

The lamkins will last the longest. I had my driver re-gripped with a new decade grip, brilliant at first but the lower non corded section becomes smooth and slippery within about 6 months. Won't get any more.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 9, 2012)

Wont go wrong with either, at Â£40 cheaper I ken where my pennies would be going!


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 9, 2012)

I would suggest getting full cord. There a bit harder on your hands but will last longer.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Mar 10, 2012)

Black widow...much sexier


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 10, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Wont go wrong with either, at Â£40 cheaper I ken where my pennies would be going!
		
Click to expand...

Sharpro or Gp tour velvet?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 10, 2012)

Was always a Tour Velvet fan but have Multi Compounds on my woods and Lamkin Crossline Tour Cords on my irons (they came with them - excellent grips). Also like the standard Crosslines. They would all be fine and down to personal preference in my view.

Would not recommend GP DD2's though. Look good but feel thin and slippery on the club. Very disappointing.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Sharpro ?
		
Click to expand...

I've had Sharpro grips before and, whilst they were ok, I felt they were a little thin. So maybe an extra layer of tape than normal might be required.
I've got GP Velvets on most of my clubs but I do like the Multi-Compound GP's. Lamkins are ok but, to me, they don't look to have enough to hold onto if you get my drift - just not enought "tread".


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 10, 2012)

Question - you know the Gp Multicompound, I hate the bottom rubber bit but I really like the cord bit at the end. Is the end (cord end) the same as a Golf Pride tour wrap full cord?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 10, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Lamkins are ok but, to me, they don't look to have enough to hold onto if you get my drift - just not enought "tread".
		
Click to expand...

Looks wise it might just be the white paint fill which the classic Crosslines have. Feel wise I think the grip is good.


----------



## richy (Mar 10, 2012)

Im after regripping my irons as Ive recently found out standard grips were too big. I thought I could only get Tour Velvets in undersize but looking on the Lamkin website I noticed the do the Crossline in undersize also.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## One Planer (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.

To add a further slant to the thread. Does one grip (Lamkin or GP), round for round, last longer than the other?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 11, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Question - you know the Gp Multicompound, I hate the bottom rubber bit but I really like the cord bit at the end. Is the end (cord end) the same as a Golf Pride tour wrap full cord?
		
Click to expand...

The Golf Pride tour wrap is a very good grip, it offers excellent grip in all weather's and can be found almost dirt cheap. I put these on a set of Ping i10's and thought they were excellent. 

Recommended.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 14, 2012)

Just looking for a little guidance here folks.

I've just visited the Lamkin website and completed their online fitting.

Turns out I have:

Medium hands (which I knew)
Measurement 1 (Hand size) 8"
Measurement 2 (Longest finger 3.1/4")

This, according to their fitting service says I need a standard mens grip, with 2 additional layers of tape.

Forgive me for being think but is this 2 layers of tape total or 3 layers (1 standard + 2 additional)?

Any advise welcome :thup:


----------



## chris661 (Mar 14, 2012)

1 + 2


----------



## One Planer (Mar 14, 2012)

chris661 said:



			1 + 2
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris.

Pretty much what I thought but just wanted to be sure.

Does seem a little excessive, 3 layers for medium hands, but I'm willing to give it a bash.

Thanks again Chris.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thing is if it doesn't feel right then you can get the grips blown off and try two layers of tape. (or four)


----------



## One Planer (Mar 14, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Thing is if it doesn't feel right then you can get the grips blown off and try two layers of tape. (or four)
		
Click to expand...

Very true.

Thanks again Chris :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 14, 2012)

Gareth, when i was fitted at AG they said exactly the same to me, 1+2 layers for an 8 inch hand. need to get my irons done the same.. the driver feels awesome.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for that OS.

I'll try it and see.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Mar 15, 2012)

Remember that their suggestion is based on typical hand measurements and some sort of average swing. 

I would also factor into the equation how you grip and swing the club, and also what you are used to. A general rule of thumb is that thicker grips tend to quieten down the hands and wrist action. If you are going quite a bit thicker than you are used to, you may get quite a different feel and possibly find that releasing the hands is not as easy.

Who knows, that might be a good thing, but it's worth thinking about. You could maybe have a quick check with your pro to see if he thinks that thicker grips will have much effect, based on his knowledge of your action?

Sorry if that just twists you melon man. Sometimes too much information is not helpful


----------



## One Planer (Mar 15, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Remember that their suggestion is based on typical hand measurements and some sort of average swing. 

I would also factor into the equation how you grip and swing the club, and also what you are used to. A general rule of thumb is that thicker grips tend to quieten down the hands and wrist action. If you are going quite a bit thicker than you are used to, you may get quite a different feel and possibly find that releasing the hands is not as easy.

Who knows, that might be a good thing, but it's worth thinking about. You could maybe have a quick check with your pro to see if he thinks that thicker grips will have much effect, based on his knowledge of your action?

Sorry if that just twists you melon man. Sometimes too much information is not helpful 

Click to expand...

To be honest Monty, I'd rather have too much info than too little, after all, I can always discount something that isn't relivant.

The point you make about the wrists is good. I'm not a wristy player to be honest, even when chipping I don't get handsy (......If thats even a word?). I don't know if that helps or hinders when choosing tape layers though???


----------



## Monty_Brown (Mar 15, 2012)

Gareth said:



			To be honest Monty, I'd rather have too much info than too little, after all, I can always discount something that isn't relivant.

The point you make about the wrists is good. I'm not a wristy player to be honest, even when chipping I don't get handsy (......If thats even a word?). I don't know if that helps or hinders when choosing tape layers though???
		
Click to expand...

If you are not a "handsy" player (fine word by the way  ), thicker grips may not be an issue and may actually help you get a more solid feeling on the grip. Thicker grips when chipping would probably be good. It's the same the principle behind those massive jumbo and two thumb putter grips too... the thick grip quietens down the hands and wrists allowing a better pendulum stroke.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 15, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			If you are not a "handsy" player (fine word by the way  ), thicker grips may not be an issue and may actually help you get a more solid feeling on the grip. Thicker grips when chipping would probably be good. It's the same the principle behind those massive jumbo and two thumb putter grips too... the thick grip quietens down the hands and wrists allowing a better pendulum stroke.
		
Click to expand...

Now you've said that, something has clicked.

I feel like I have to grip a little tighter to get the correct purchase on the grip. Maybe standard is to small?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 15, 2012)

Something just occured to me.

Wouldn't building a grip up with 3 layers of tape effectivley make the grip mid-size?

Or am I barking up the wrong tree


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 15, 2012)

gareth, 

according to AG, someone with an 8 inch hand requires standard mid size grips with + 2 layers (3 in total)

All clubs come standard with midsize unless custom fitted with something thats a different spec


----------



## MikeySQ (Mar 15, 2012)

Just had my woods and wedges gripped with yellow and black multicompounds.. awesome so far , would definetly recomendd.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 15, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			gareth, 

according to AG, someone with an 8 inch hand requires standard mid size grips with + 2 layers (3 in total)

All clubs come standard with midsize unless custom fitted with something thats a different spec
		
Click to expand...

Just back from dropping my clubs off with the pro at the range.

He has a few examples fitted to clubs in stock. Tried the standard grip with 3 wraps of tape, didn't like it. 

Tried a mid-size for a giggle, that felt like a cricket bat.

Tried one standard Lamkin Crossline grip and 1 layer of tape. Felt nice so went with that one. I pick them up tomorrow evening 

I've also made the decision that I'm going to have a go at doing it myself next time. Seems simple enough 

Another question. While there a chap asked if he could have his re-gripped, but with 2 extra layers under his left hand........... Why?


----------



## chris661 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I've also made the decision that I'm going to have a go at doing it myself next time. Seems simple enough 

Click to expand...

'tis very easy, just take your time.



Gareth said:



			Another question. While there a chap asked if he could have his re-gripped, but with 2 extra layers under his left hand........... Why?
		
Click to expand...

'cos he likes the feel? A lot of folks get it done like that makes the grip feel more "even"


----------



## One Planer (Mar 15, 2012)

Would that be down to the shaft taper Chris or just personal feel?


----------



## chris661 (Mar 15, 2012)

Both I think, I have never done it but had a go with my mates who does it like that


----------



## One Planer (Mar 15, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Both I think, I have never done it but had a go with my mates who does it like that 
	
	
		
		
	


	







Click to expand...

:rofl:

....... Not a fan then?


----------



## Shanks a lot! (Mar 16, 2012)

Gonna get my irons regripped next month and i'm going for the Lamkin Crossline grips, have one on my driver and 5 wood, and I love the feel of them


----------



## Jay1 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think crosslines are the best value grips you can buy. I've had them for 10 years now and spec them on all custom fits and always fit them when I regrip. They give great grip in all conditions and last a lot longer that any non cord GPs.


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2012)

I've just had mine done, with GP VDR grips, non tapered. This means I've put extra tape under the right hand as I felt the right hand wasn't doing enough in the swing.

I like the semi tacky feel of the VDR.


----------

